

0 to 20,000 Email Alerts in 2 Months  - livestyle
http://blendah.com/post/36990047138/the-journey-starts-here

======
matthiasb
It looks useful but it doesn't seem to be compatible with my phone. Is there a
mobile app? Can you share with us how you implemented this?

~~~
dangrossman
I'm not the OP, but...

> Can you share with us how you implemented this?

1) Perform Criagslist search

2) Use his provided bookmarklet which sends the current URL to his site --
writing that bookmarklet is just a JavaScript one-liner, probably

3) Every CL search page has a link to an RSS feed, so pull that feed URL out
of the search page the bookmarklet sent in

4) Have a cron job periodically fetch the feed and use MagpieRSS, which he
linked to, to parse it and get a list of search results

5) Compare the results to what you saw last time the feed was fetched, and if
there are new ones, use MailJet to send an alert e-mail to the user. Include
LaunchBit's snippet to show ads and earn some money from these mails

~~~
livestyle
Bingo Dan!

btw.. checking out <http://www.improvely.com> now :)

